# we still handling business - 2 sharks today



## zyo (Oct 1, 2012)

to be real honest i actually wasn't sharking to begin with but when i switched sides i saw a person reeling one in and i had to help him out. 






BlacktipH realeasing a 6'6" bull shark






after the last shark he let me reel the other one in.

















i shoulda brought "MY" shark gear cuz thats what im use too. i only came to catch reds or tarpon but they were far out and no one could reach them. to bad there were probably hundreds in that water. when the pelicans are diving by the hundered thats when the real chaos starts. but just a pain when a bird gets in your line which is guaranteed down here.


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Good Job , Sharks are fun to catch, hard to land on light tackle..

:thumbup:


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Man you got me pumped Now I got to grab a couple of Steaks to put on the grill , and Friday go outside the past , put steaks on the grill and 2 lines out for the Sharks... I thought the cool weather may have pushed them out.

:thumbup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Way ta go!!! Where is down here??? Looks like a short pier....


----------



## zyo (Oct 1, 2012)

got this one today and yeah i know its pretty small. didn't know it was even on the hook.










it took a few more seconds for this little pip-squeak to get right side up and swim off to home again lol.






here is a blue being caught by someone else. i used it for live bait and that didn't go to well either.










Jason said:


> Way ta go!!! Where is down here??? Looks like a short pier....


Sebastian


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

My son is dying to catch another shark. Gonna show him this post.


----------

